# Terrible red rash



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Danny's been the same way for a couple of days now (since we got back from vacation). He doesn't have a horrible rash, just a couple of spots. I gave him a Capstar and three benedryl before I left for work. Even though they had been flea dropped before we left for vacation, there's always a chance that one of the hotels we stayed in had fleas and he has allergic reactions to them.

If Butters' rash is really bad, I'd get him into the vet. It could be an infection and antibiotics could help.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Where is it located? If it looks like this it's probably a hot spot. The best thing to do is shave the fur off the wound, wash it with antibacterial soap, pat completely dry, you can also pat with gold Listerine as an antiseptic, let that dry, then dust with Gold Bond powder. 

Hot spots can spread like wildfire, so if it's getting bigger please go to the vet.


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank you guys. 

Its under his back legs and his armpits and then on his butt. It does seem to be "spreading" -- just like those are the places that itch.


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

I just made an appt for tomorrow (8/30) in the AM. In the meantime the vet said to put Neosporin on it and to give him benadryl. Thanks for the info/advice.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't know for sure what your dog has....but I love this stuff, which is for all sorts of things rashy......

Vetericyn
hot spots, rain rot, rashes, post-surgical sites, burns, cinch fungus, ring worm, skin infections, scratches..........etc.

I purchased it at a pet supply place - but I don't think it's available at regular pet supply places such as petsmart, or petco.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The Gold Bond powder can help stop the itching too.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Could it be poison ivy or chiggers?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Be sure to cone him!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Has he been swimming lately? Dooley has started getting the rash you are describing and it has put a damper on our field training. I've taken him to the vet and they put him on cephehexilene (sp) and some ointment. I'll have find that Vetericyn somewhere, maybe that will help.

I also found the ear cream recipe (Cortaid, Polysporin and Monistate) works to help soothe the rash for just a little.


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

UPDATE:

FLEAS! Even though they still had 10 days until their next flea treatment, we found 4 fleas on Butters' rump and under his legs. I can't remember him ever having fleas... no wonder he was freaking out! 

I went over Koda with a fine tooth comb and couldn't find any on him... odd, right? I am thinking that maybe Butters' flea meds were washed off or somehow didn't last as long as they are supposed to. 

So the furry boys had nice long baths followed by a new dose of flea meds. 

I have veterycin, gold bond, the ear goo, and benadryl on hand now to deal with the itching until it heals. He seems to be happier already! Thank you everyone for your help and recommendations... I appreciate it even though it turned out just to be fleas! STUPID FLEAS! ICK!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I hate fleas.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

It's been an awesome year in Maine for fleas. And goldens tend to be flea allergic. Dogs do not get poison ivy as suggested as a cause in an earlier post.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Really? I had no idea dogs don't react to poison ivy. That's great! Lucky Dogs! 



Sally's Mom said:


> It's been an awesome year in Maine for fleas. And goldens tend to be flea allergic. Dogs do not get poison ivy as suggested as a cause in an earlier post.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I thought it sounded like a staph infection to me. But shows I am not a vet. You can get some microtek shampoo at like tractor supply stores and it is wonderful for skin infections of almost any kind. So if it happens again or he does get staph or something itchy it helps it to heal and not itch so much.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

My vet said puppies might get poison ivy on their tender tummies when Jaro had a little rash there when he was about 12 weeks. You disagree, Sally's Mom?


----------

